# Mark Chanski at Magherafelt Reformed Baptist



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 27, 2008)

I am just about to leave Belfast now and go up to Magherafelt where Pastor Mark Chanski (Albert N. Martin's step-son) is taking a series of meetings at the Reformed Baptist Church for the next three nights (and he is leading a conference on Saturday morning about "Womanly Dominion". Pastor Paul Wallace has even set aside a copy of Rev. Chanski's book Manly Dominion for me - expect to see this in the literary forum soon. Pray that a blessed time will be had by all.


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 27, 2008)

Pastor Chanski is a great pastor...

I got to meet him a few times and even have dinner with him over one of our pastor's house one sunday afternoon.......

His Manly Dominion Conference in Montville was excellent.......


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 27, 2008)

Just returned from Magherafelt. We were privileged to hear a great sermon on what marital love really is. Great stuff.

Moreover, it was the first time I was at Magherafelt RB, great folks, met the pastor and his family, and picked up a copy of _Manly Dominion_. Pastor Chanski was great conversation, and cited the example of Robert E. Lee to illustrate what Christian nobility really is. A great night of teaching and fellowship.


----------

